# Almost Mint ....



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

Hello,

A fresh  scan of my new 6105. All orginal exept for crystal and strap.

Recived it about two weeks ago and that was a happy day









Im truly in love, again









Thanks for looking

Jacob


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Wow, wow, wow, wow and another wow!!!!!!! That is beautiful









You are a lucky man


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Wow!!!

Very fresh indeed









A beauty


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

A great looker, and definately a keeper - well done! Now I understand why people like Seiko's...









Knut


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks a lot guys









Im glad you like it!

Knut, where in Norway are you located?

cheers

Jacob


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Swiss Navy.









They kept that a secret.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Stan said:


> Swiss Navy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess they only have Lake geneva to sail on!!!!!!


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

hippo said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Swiss Navy.
> ...


























There is also a Swiss army version! but hey, this is a divers watch!

/j


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I was trying to open a box with my Victorinox Spartan which had become a bit blunt.

I cursed it and called it a Swiss Navy Spoon, had my mate in stitches for about two hours.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's a great example of a classic diver









Enjoy


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

watchless said:


> Thanks a lot guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On the West Coast, not too far from Stavanger ( where all the oil is







)

Knut


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

Stan said:


> Swiss Navy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe that particular watch used to be standard issue to the Norfolk Mountain Rescue team.


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

That's a beauty Jacob, wear it in good health.

Derek


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Oh that is nice... There are a couple of 6105 owners on this forum









I have a couple of these & they are very cool watches  

They are one of the true classic Seiko Divers & are really sought after...

Mike


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Swiss Navy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From Wikipedia











> Naval Patrol
> 
> Being landlocked, Switzerland does not have a navy, but they do maintain a fleet of military patrol boats, numbering 18 in 1994. They patrol the Swiss border lakes - Lake Geneva, Lake Maggiore and Lake Constance. These boats are sometimes humorously referred to as the "Swiss Navy".


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The Swiss also had a Bicycle Regiment until 2001, not much good on water though. 

One thing's for sure, they don't need a Coast Guard.


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

PhilM said:


> That's a great example of a classic diver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will Phil, thanks 



LuvWatch said:


> That's a beauty Jacob, wear it in good health.
> 
> Derek


Thanks Derek, itÂ´s with me 24h and Im feeling good!



K.I.T.T. said:


> Oh that is nice... There are a couple of 6105 owners on this forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mike, If I understand it right you are wearing one today! On bracelet!!!

Any scans? I would love to have a matching bracelet for mine!

cheers

Jacob


----------

